
Integrating Public Transportation into the Uber App - elbac
https://www.uber.com/newsroom/publictransit/
======
elbac
Sometimes I don't investigate the public transportation options while I'm
traveling. This seems like a smart move but curious what Uber actually gets
out of this, your 'transportation hub', municipal goodwill?

